# BMW e46 M3 'Post Enthusiastic Driving' Cleanse & Protect - All That Gleams



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to look. As you can see from the photos this particular M3 had been used for what it was designed for..going fast and sideways!

It was put through a thorough wash process as the pictures will tell, paint decontaminated, cleansed via DA to reduce wash marring & protected by Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro.

Interior was fully cleaned, valeted & detailed, removing parts where necessary to clean awkward areas. This was carried out with a variety of tools and products including Meguiars APC, lots of vacuuming, lots of different brushes, leather cleaner & lots of dirty rinse water!

The process went a little like this:























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Hope you enjoyed the pics and found it useful, any questions just ask!

Thanks very much for taking the time to read.

All the best from all that gleams!

Tom


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

love the stealth look fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks miles better, great job :thumb:


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, was a nice change having something 'really' dirty!


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice turnaround


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice work. Looks great with the black csl wheels.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Good job on the interior! nice shiney car


----------



## a4portree (Oct 31, 2011)

what hoover do you have!!!! i want!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice transformation owner must be happy with result :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Looks like you had your work cut out with this M3 Tom !

Excellent turnaround matey :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Nice work, that interior was certainly in need of some love.
I've got alot of time for the e46 M3


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats a beautiful example of an e46 M3! :argie:

Love the black competition wheels. Great work! :thumb:


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> *Looks like you had your work cut out with this M3 Tom !
> 
> Excellent turnaround matey :thumb:
> 
> Mario *


Thanks Mario, yeah was a bit grubbier than usual but nice to have something to get stuck into, hard to show with a few photos though!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks great now, great work


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice work Tom 

I bet that was a fairly flat out day to get all that done in a winters day.

Good show that man :thumb:


----------



## Wozza86 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice turnaround.


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

think I would have assaulted whoever wrote on the dirt on the wing if it was my car! nice turnaround


----------



## CoolHands (May 31, 2008)

pm is on


----------



## CoolHands (May 31, 2008)

it's way


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Stunning! Great work fella!


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Good clean mate.
Nice M3.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

From start to finish that is an excellent transformation!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome! the m3 is my '' one day '' car.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> Awesome! the m3 is my '' one day '' car.


and me


----------



## Puresilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Amazing work and done at the roadside!


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Vimto ! Oh the shame but with a finish that good shouldn't be a problem


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great turnaround there mate. Those csl rims really set that one off.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic work


----------

